# Spotz's Kidding thread: C-SECTION MOM & BABY UPDATE! PAGE 13



## jerebear7 (Jan 23, 2012)

So I have enjoyed seeing other peoples kidding thread, and decided to start one for our doe 'Spotz'  She is a triple registered Nigerian Dwarf. She is 3 1/2 years old, and this is her first time being bred. She was bred to a local Nigerian Dwarf buck in September. Her due date is February 12th. She has already a nice belly on her and a nice start to an udder, everyone that meets her loves to feel her baby move. (and she LOVES the attention). Well anyways, for those who would like to follow Spotz on the rest of her pregnancy and kidding, I hope you enjoy! She is the best goat we've ever owned, so we are really excited to see her cute little baby! 

Here is our girl Spotz! <3



















This is the buck we bred her to.





Here is one just for fun 
Left to Right: Sensational Spotz, Picabo Passion, Cocoa Puff, Specklez


----------



## cindyg (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, she is just gorgeous, and so tiny!  I have an ND doe ready to be bred, she is quite a bit bigger than your Spotz, but my buck is only tiny so they haven't managed it yet!  I so want to have my own kidding thread someday soon... will be following along to see how she does.  Good luck!


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 23, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Oh, she is just gorgeous, and so tiny!  I have an ND doe ready to be bred, she is quite a bit bigger than your Spotz, but my buck is only tiny so they haven't managed it yet!  I so want to have my own kidding thread someday soon... will be following along to see how she does.  Good luck!


The last pic with the four of them is when she was about 4 months old, so she is quite a bit bigger now  and thank you! I'm getting really excited!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Jan 23, 2012)

She is quite a looker May she bring on the beautiful babies with ease

Till then I will be


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

I  kidding threads


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 23, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!! Can't wait for baby pictures!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 23, 2012)

How fun!  Can't wait...


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Spotz today at 18 weeks, she's getting bigger.     We hope she has twins, but not sure if she will.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2012)

She's so cute!  I can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 25, 2012)

Aww! She is adorable!  Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## fargosmom (Jan 26, 2012)

She's beautiful, and I love her eyes.  Can't wait to see your babies - good luck!


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see babies! Good luck with a healthy happy kidding!


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Spotz got her shave yesterday, to the best of our shavers ability, I left her some fur just because it is so cold outside. She seems to be doing just fine with her new haircut. Our other doe's are jealous though  She has gotten a little bit bigger, and her udder is bigger as well. She has been getting very clingy to me these past 2 days, (more than usual), she has me scratch her back where she can no longer reach LOL. Our local feed store FINALLY stocked up on loose minerals, so we bought 4 bags for her. She loves them! We have her on 1 cup of grain per day, and free choice timothy grass hay (the only grass hay they sell in our area) and she gets the left over alfalfa that our other goats don't eat, during the day. Her baby is still moving around a lot in her, I think at this point, and being her first pregnancy, her baby is starting to get on her nerves LOL. We are getting her pen ready, and stocking up on the rest of kidding supplies. Our family, neighbors, and everyone at the nursing home are ANXIOUSLY awaiting her baby to enter the world! I will post updated pics later today, and hopefully get feedback on her shave job.


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here are pictures of Spotz today at 19 weeks pregnant. Our clippers don't do very well cutting through her winter coat, but we got it pretty short, it looks longer than it is. 

Really dark, but a pic of her udder.






Top view, she looks a lot bigger in person than on this pic. 





Not the best clipping job, we know, but hopefully it will be good enough! 





And, here is one of her face...LOL!





Sorry the pics aren't that great, they were taken from my phone.

  LOL that is just too cute, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2012)

I love her!   She looks like she always has a little Mona Lisa smile thing going on!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 30, 2012)

She sure is cute. Love her blue eyes. I think you guys did a good job with the haircut!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful Face.  Hope she has some babies soon.


----------



## enolderman (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow she is beautiful! I am looking forward to seeing her give birth how weeks is the full term.gonna be? I have a goat that was given to me about two months ago she seems pregnant but I don't know m. I will post pics when I can thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spots is 19 weeks, she is due on the 12th.  can't wait to see your goat and babies!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Today we got everything ready for Spotz to have her baby. We FINALLY got the camera to work and have the heat lamp set up. We have our kidding kit filled and ready to go. She is starting to stretch every so often and her udder has gotten a little bit bigger as well. Hopefully she will kid on time as everyone ha that day off from work Lol, I can hope, right?!


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 2, 2012)

How exciting that must be! Very cute doe and the udder is developing nicely!
The buck is a stunt! The resulting baby (babies) should be very nice 
Did you try to feel her right side - listen for heart beats, how many babies she might have?


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have DEFINATELY felt a baby. It is extremely active!  I listened for heartbeats, thought I heard 2 but not positive. She is due in about 10 days so hopefully she has twins! I wish a vet around here did ultrasound that would be helpful LOL!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

So Spotz is getting closer to her due date, we really wanna know how many she will have. We have never had a goat pregnant before so we have nothing to compare to. So, how many do you all think she will have? She's due in a week.


----------



## cindyg (Feb 4, 2012)

She's pretty wide, I'd say has at least two in there, and maybe three.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Today, I FINALLY felt the ligaments on a goat, LOL, not as easy as the pictures make it look! I compared Spotz's ligaments to our neighbors goat who is 2 months from kidding, and it seems Spotz's ligaments are softening! Although, I have read that they can soften and harden back up a few times before the "loose" their ligaments. She is doing ALOT more stretching, and is starting to nip at her sides a lot more as well. She has also been lying down a lot more, and seems more uncomfortable when she walks (poor baby!) She is a week from her due date and we are pretty lucky to have a warm forecast for the upcoming week! So, with fingers crossed, she will kid on time! We are really hoping she has twins, but it's hard for us to tell :/. I am going to attempt to shave her a little better tonight, as we actually got clippers that work  . I am starting to get really anxious for her baby, and really extremely nervous as well. Our vet around here doesn't do emergency or goats anymore, so we have called the owner of the buck and have her as our emergency contact, hopefully we won't need to call her. But it's comforting to know there will be someone who knows what to do if Spotz needs help. I have been doing research for about 6 months now, so I think we are officially ready! Bring on the baby, Spotz!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> She's pretty wide, I'd say has at least two in there, and maybe three.


thanks for the insight! we are hoping for at least 2!! I just don't want it to be a really big single!


----------



## fargosmom (Feb 4, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but I think Spotz is the prettiest goat I've ever seen.  I very much hope, if we ever get in a place to have some of our own, that I'm lucky enough to find one like her.  My fingers are crossed for you that she has three doelings as beautiful as she is.  Best wishes!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

fargosmom said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic, but I think Spotz is the prettiest goat I've ever seen.  I very much hope, if we ever get in a place to have some of our own, that I'm lucky enough to find one like her.  My fingers are crossed for you that she has three doelings as beautiful as she is.  Best wishes!


Aww! Why thank you! We waited 2 years for her, and it was well worth the wait! I hope you get beautiful goats soon!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2012)

Jerebear7,  if it is a big kid, just be patient and hang in there with her.  Take it slow and help her gently.  Massage the vulva gently and work with her.  (some A & D ointment might work or bag balm)   She can do it if you take your time.  BUT, with that said, she really looks like it's twins.  For that matter, she looks like a school bus and might have triplets.  


Good luck.


----------



## fargosmom (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow - 2 years!  I admit I'm ignorant about many things goat-related.  Why the long wait?  Please, if you will, fill me in on what made her hard to find (other than her beautiful face) . . . maybe the story-telling will help pass the time while you wait for her to kid . . . .


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Jerebear7,  if it is a big kid, just be patient and hang in there with her.  Take it slow and help her gently.  Massage the vulva gently and work with her.  (some A & D ointment might work or bag balm)   She can do it if you take your time.  BUT, with that said, she really looks like it's twins.  For that matter, she looks like a school bus and might have triplets.
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for the tips, I just really hope it's not one big kid. :/ what is a&d ointment?


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

fargosmom said:
			
		

> Wow - 2 years!  I admit I'm ignorant about many things goat-related.  Why the long wait?  Please, if you will, fill me in on what made her hard to find (other than her beautiful face) . . . maybe the story-telling will help pass the time while you wait for her to kid . . . .


We were set on what we wanted in a doe, the people we bought her from, we chose the mom an reserved a doe from her, the first year her mom had 2 bucklings. The second one, she had triplet bucklings. Then she had Spotz the next go around. We really liked the blue eyes and that was the only reputable breeder of purebred NDG's at the time. We had our hearts set on a doeling from spotz's mom, so it made the wait worth it. She is the best goat we've ever owned.


----------



## fargosmom (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks.  She looks like she was definitely worth the wait.  Hope her babies look like her!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got updated pics of Spotz this morning, at 20 weeks. It seems that her ligaments are loose again, they were hard last night. If we are correct on her breed date, she should be due this Sunday, the 12th, does she look like she could kid around then? I felt her baby this morning, so I know it won't be today. It seems as though her belly is dropping...She looks skinnier up towards the top of her belly now, so I don't know. We got better clippers, and kinda cleaned her up a bit, but she does not let me shave those hairs on her legs behind her udder, and it is bugging me..lol. Anyways, if anyone could let me know if we are pretty close on her due date that would be great, doesn't have to be exactly the 12th, but do any of you think she is gonna kid sometime around then? The owner of the buck, saw him mount her 4 times on September 20th. So, thats what we have been using for her breed date.  Thanks for any and all help that has been given to me. I've taken it all in to better prepare myself, and my family to help Spotz if needed.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

Love following Spotz thread!! Her & Enya are like preggie sisters lol. Can't wait to see what babies they are hiding in there <3


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

PS-Enya is just starting to hold her tail down a little like Spotz is in your recent pics. I'm taking that as a good sign too since she has been holding it straight up all the time til now. I felt babies last night but didn't feel her belly yet today. Her udder is popping more & more every day though!!  C'mon girls, bring it on!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 7, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> PS-Enya is just starting to hold her tail down a little like Spotz is in your recent pics. I'm taking that as a good sign too since she has been holding it straight up all the time til now. I felt babies last night but didn't feel her belly yet today. Her udder is popping more & more every day though!!  C'mon girls, bring it on!!


LOL! Spotz doesn't like me taking pictures back there LOL, she holds her tail up sometimes but not all the time anymore either like Enya. Do you think she could be due on/around the 12th like we're planning for?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

Definitely she looks similar to Enya in size & udder wise. hahaha udder wise, get it?? Anyways, I didn't mean it but it's funny to me. So I saw Enya go into "heat" around the 20th & she was in with the buck so I think they are both probably due @12th. Actually Enya started an udder the last day of December & I thought she might go sooner but it's not looking that way lol.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, I think the due date is pretty close, give or take a couple days.  I don't see her going another 21 days after that.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 7, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Definitely she looks similar to Enya in size & udder wise. hahaha udder wise, get it?? Anyways, I didn't mean it but it's funny to me. So I saw Enya go into "heat" around the 20th & she was in with the buck so I think they are both probably due @12th. Actually Enya started an udder the last day of December & I thought she might go sooner but it's not looking that way lol.


Lol! I keep going back to your post for reference on udder development on Enya, and everytime I'm on there I ALWAYS get jealous of your shave job! Spotz was actually with the buck from sept. 18- oct. 19 but after the 20th the buck really didn't show interest in her anymore LOL!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 7, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Yes, I think the due date is pretty close, give or take a couple days.  I don't see her going another 21 days after that.


GREAT! Thanks! I think she's gonna hold her baby in longer from all these 'invasive' pics I've taken! LOL


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice pics.   Looks like twins to me.   Wow, she has a very nice udder.   She looks pretty close.   Hope she goes soon.  She is VERY CUTE!  A&D is just a nice soothing ointment.  Any soothing ointment will do, really.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Nice pics.   Looks like twins to me.   Wow, she has a very nice udder.   She looks pretty close.   Hope she goes soon.  She is VERY CUTE!  A&D is just a nice soothing ointment.  Any soothing ointment will do, really.


Thanks! Her udder is getting a little bigger each day! And we found some bag balm from our feed store to put in the kidding kit just in case! Thanks for the info!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Okay, so this morning Spotz looked normal..and then this afternoon her vulva looked more reddish..looks like dark pink, and she also looks, how do I say this, ....less pregnant..?! I didn't feel her baby this afternoon either. She also seems to not eat her grain as fast as she did previously. Is this all normal? I know the vulva will get more red as they get closer to kidding..but that other stuff..looking less pregnant and not scarfing down her grain, not feeling her kid..are those normal? :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 8, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> Okay, so this morning Spotz looked normal..and then this afternoon her vulva looked more reddish..looks like dark pink, and she also looks, how do I say this, ....less pregnant..?! I didn't feel her baby this afternoon either. She also seems to not eat her grain as fast as she did previously. Is this all normal? I know the vulva will get more red as they get closer to kidding..but that other stuff..looking less pregnant and not scarfing down her grain, not feeling her kid..are those normal? :/


Yup, all normal.  They look less pregnant, because the belly drops.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 12, 2012)

Enya finally had hers!!! I hope we hear about Spotz having hers soon too!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Today Spotz has made quite a bit of progress I think, she is now 21 weeks pregnant , and her belly has officially dropped! She has creamy whitish color discharge, her vulva is more red, and is opening up. She has also been doing alot of stretching this afternoon, she will go into periods where she will stretch 4 or 5 times in a couple minutes, then do it again about half hour later. She has also become more vocal, she starts to scream when i leave the pasture, and when i am in there she will talk...we just chat...lol. Her ligaments are still loose, and i confirmed that i was doing it right all along. Some pics on the internet confused me..but her ligaments are still loose..prolly about half inch or so of skin and such in between my fingers when i feel. ummm...lets see, she also has been looking at her sides ALOT today. I don't know how much that plays into when they will kid, but i think her baby is officially starting to get on her nerves! her baby has been doing a lot of kicking on both right and left sides this afternoon, poor Spotz! She's also been walking more like a penguin..so more like waddling, and when she get enough momentum she can bite and scratch her sides and back legs..lol. Still no signs of nesting or anything to that affect, the closest we come is her pawing at the ground to get a comfy spot to lay down. But she has started to 'wrap' herself around me when i kneel down to pet her (she's not done this before, its really sweet!). So with her being our first pregnant doe, we hope she will kid SOON!! !!  I don't know how long after these progresses she's made today, before she will kid, so if anyone knows a guesstimation of time left, we'd sure appreciate it! I will post new pics later today.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

That's great! How's her udder look? When she's close you get that, "BOOM" and it's real shiny and tight. 
My doe waddles too. And my doe stretches too. Hope it's soon!!!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> That's great! How's her udder look? When she's close you get that, "BOOM" and it's real shiny and tight.
> My doe waddles too. And my doe stretches too. Hope it's soon!!!!


OH YEAH!!! thanks for reminding me! Her udder hasn't filled much more, i think its done until she kids, the area around her teats are kinda shiny.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are 2 of the pics I took this afternoon, her vulva is getting more red, and when she lays down it actually opens up a little bit, she has had a little bit of whitish creamy discharge the past few days. How much longer do you guys think she has?

Vulva pic






Udder and vulva pic


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice udder. Can't wait for pics of babies!  When it's flat around that area; doesn't mean she's preggo??? Correct me if I'm wrong I think I heard that somewhere.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you are looking at  less than a week. But don't be mad at me if I am wrong.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think you are looking at  less than a week. But don't be mad at me if I am wrong.


LOL!!! i wouldn't be mad! i hope it is less than a week though!! i need to hold a baby goat! LOL! im starting to get really impatient with all this waiting! thanks much for your input!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Nice udder. Can't wait for pics of babies!  When it's flat around that area; doesn't mean she's preggo??? Correct me if I'm wrong I think I heard that somewhere.


ummm, i'm not sure on that. she is our first pregnant doe, so i dunno. i only know she's pregnant because of her udder and i feel and see baby goat moving around in her LOL. I actually posted pics a while ago asking if she was bred and the goat experts said yes from a pooch test...and they were right on! lol


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm awaiting babies from my "maybe" preggo doe.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH!, well i hope she is pregnant for you!  hope to see some baby goats from her soon!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just reading back on one of your post, where you said her due date is the 12th based on a breeding date of sept 20th.  I always go by 150 days,  and that would give you a due date of the 17th plus or minus a couple days.   I suspect you will have kids by this weekend.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, i thought it was 145 days on that, but didn't know if i was doing my math wrong, LOL. around the 17th sounds good! LOL! thanks for the info!  i have a question, does the mucous string happen before or after contractions start?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

I believe so but, I could be wrong!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 14, 2012)

Elsie had the mucous string for about 4 days, it just kept progressively getting more each day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

I have seen it both ways, and I have seen does never have a mucous string.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have seen it both ways, and I have seen does never have a mucous string.


That gives me hope for my doe! Hey could a doe just have like 2 days of the string then not do any more???


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have seen it both ways, and I have seen does never have a mucous string.


Okay! Thanks! Spotz has had creamy type whitish discharge, not a string type yet.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried looking that up online and I couldn't find anything about the mucous string going away like that, so I hope someone is able to help you with that!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Elsie had the mucous string for about 4 days, it just kept progressively getting more each day.


Thanks for the info! It's greatly appreciated


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get loosing the plug mixed up with a  mucous string,  there will be a cloudy discharge, when loosing the plug, then there may be a little shiny clear discharge, that feels slippery for 1 to 3 or 4 days before going into labor, but there shouldn't be a long string of mucous hanging from her for a couple days. The long string of mucous may happen a few hours before, but not for a day or two.  

And some does never get a long string of mucous before they start obvious pushing.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 16, 2012)

So, I have a quick question about Spotz. First of all, she seems to have a firmer udder (not kinda squishy like it was this morning), not shiny or anything, it seems bigger but it's hard to tell since I look at it everyday whether it's bigger or not. That's about the only new-ish thing I've seen in her. But, my question to anyone that can help is this, on the ligament thing, I can wrap my fingers around her spine at the end of the spine and just a little above where her tail head is. but when i feel side to side..I feel something hard about 1 inch or so away from the spine...are those her ligaments, or is it bone? I tried it on one of our un-bred does, and I couldn't wrap my fingers around like I can on Spotz.. :/ ..I am seriously so confused now. does she still have her ligaments, or not? I have been doing so much research and learning so much from this forum, but these past 2 days I seem to have forgotten EVERYTHING...ugh. :/ Please help if you know the answer to my question on the ligaments. Thanks.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 16, 2012)

As Licorice's ligaments are loosening, they are sinking a bit.  I also find it is harder to find her ligaments depending on what position she is in.  She really doesn't like me checking them much.  If her legs are back because she is trying to get away I can't always feel them.  However, when she calms down and stands straight I can.  The farther back you go down her spine, the wider the distance between the ligaments and the spine. (not sure if that is the right way to describe it)  My breeder described it as they will change to like a rubber band, then they will soften like bubble gum, then you will really have to feel deep to find them, then they are gone.  I found the easiest way was to have someone help me hold the goats and have a hand on my pregnant doe and the other hand on one that is not pregnant and compare at the same time.  The pregnant doe will be much more squishy but you can at least feel the direction the ligaments should be going, just maybe a little deeper.  My breeder also said her does didn't really get a "shiny" udder right before kidding.  I know I'm not an expert but I really hope it helps a little.  I hope Spotz has her babies soon so you don't have to keep waiting!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 16, 2012)

I guess my question is more literally can you wrap your fingers around the spine if they still 'have' their ligaments? Thanks so much for that info. I am just getting tired of guessing..lol. I wish more people around here had goats that I could show them what I'm talking about lol. I'm horrible at trying to describe over the computer. Thanks again.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 16, 2012)

When the ligaments are getting looser, you can wrap your fingers around the spine easier, but when the ligaments are "gone" it has a whole different feeling and trust me, you WILL know the difference.  There is no way to accurately describe the difference, but I would say it feels like the only thing holding the goat's tail on is skin.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 16, 2012)

C'mon Spotz, pop those derned kids out already!!!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 17, 2012)

How long after the udder gets tight do they usually kid? Also, I couldn't feel her baby this morning..does this mean she's getting closer to kidding?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> How long after the udder gets tight do they usually kid? Also, I couldn't feel her baby this morning..does this mean she's getting closer to kidding?


hours to a couple days.  Is she walking different? like her udder is so tight, she can't get her legs together?


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 17, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, her legs are like further apart, I noticed it was tighter yesterday. But she walks like her udder is getting in the way, if that makes since. Also, I tried to feel for her ligaments, and it was just completely mushy back there, I couldn't feel anything. Is that normal? Thanks for the help!  I'll go out and try to get a pic, that might be easier


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are pics of her udder from just a few minutes ago...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2012)

She looks ready to go to me.  I'd be hooking up the baby monitor...ya know, so you can go nuts every time she makes a sound


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She looks ready to go to me.  I'd be hooking up the baby monitor...ya know, so you can go nuts every time she makes a sound


LOL!! That's what I was doing last night!! Ugh, I wish she would end my misery of waiting already! Lol. So you think she's pretty close to kidding?


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 17, 2012)

She looks ready to me.  I would bet sometime in the next 12-15 hours.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

Spotz is in labor, we are getting nervous...I hope she kids okay. :/


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 18, 2012)

Hope all is going well?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed and good luck.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

YAYYYYY Spotz!!!! Well, it's about time... LOL


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

She's at the vet, about to get a c-section.. :'(


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> She's at the vet, about to get a c-section.. :'(


OH MY! Praying hard!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh my!  I hope everything goes as well as it can and you end up with healthy babies and mama!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 18, 2012)

Hope everything goes well with her c-section.  I'm praying for mom and babies to pull through ok!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh no!! Poor Spotz. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

We just got home with Spotz, she had 2, one was stillborn, the other is doing fine. She is on guarded watch for the next 48 hours. Thanks for all the help everyone has given me. We hope Spotz will pull through.


----------



## MommaBugg (Feb 18, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> We just got home with Spotz, she had 2, one was stillborn, the other is doing fine. She is on guarded watch for the next 48 hours. Thanks for all the help everyone has given me. We hope Spotz will pull through.


I am so sorry 

Hope things get better soon!


----------



## cindyg (Feb 18, 2012)

Sending good thoughts your way for Spotz and her baby, so sorry you lost one.  When you've calmed down and have a chance, do hope you will be up to giving us details, such as how the labour progressed, when and why you decided she needed the vet, how the babies were positioned etc.  I have a little ND doe that I plan to breed soon and can see myself in the same situation.  Thanks, good luck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2012)

Golly what a rough day for you all.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

You poor thing. Hope it'll be a easy recovery for all ya'll.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh no...here's hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery    Sounds like a crazy hard day and I hope things go better for you from now on with Spotz.  Ya'll both deserve a break!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

So, Spotz is home, her baby is doing good, he ate quite a bit of colostrum from mom at the vet. he is quite the talker! sadly she had another baby who was a still born, he looked just like spotz. we tried to revive him, but no luck. we are happy we have the one baby and spotz is recovering. She started to go into labor at about 12 am. and delivered the first bubble with no problem. after that she wouldn't push at all. we called the vet and luckily she has worked with goats before (we did not know this) so it was good! she said to let spotz go for another hour...an hour passed and no progress. we ended up at the vet. she tried to manually pull the kid, she was able to get the legs, but the head got jammed in the pelvis (the kid was in the correct position the whole time). we decided to go ahead with the c-section. it was either that or put her down..ugh..spotz is my baby! the c-section went fairly smoothly, the first baby came out and was still born, the vet thought that was it then saw another baby, he is the one that made it. we named him Happy Feet Erik, our families favorite movie! all in all, it was extremely stressful and emotionally draining. been up for 30 hours straight. we just hope our baby girl spotz will pull through with no problems. thanks for all the support everyone, it is appreciated more than you know at this time. now for some pics! 

Spotz and her baby HappyFeetErik! spotz is still in a lot of pain! 






Her still born baby, he looked just like his mom!





Happy Feet Erik about 5 minutes old! <3





And he's dry! had a hard time standing up on exam table, but doing good now!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss but glad that mom & one baby survived. Will she still be able to kid in the future with that c-section scar? Why did the vet think the first baby didn't make it? The baby is reallllyyyyy cute!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

And I hope all goes well with spotz healing. Are you keeping the baby?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2012)

awwww...so sorry for the little one that didn't make it  Glad one did, and such a cutie!  Sending good wishes for Spotz to make a full recovery....now, you probably need a long sleep after such a long ordeal!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss.  And happy that Spotz made it and her baby.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So sorry for your loss but glad that mom & one baby survived. Will she still be able to kid in the future with that c-section scar? Why did the vet think the first baby didn't make it? The baby is reallllyyyyy cute!!


thanks, they are in the kidding pen recovering from a traumatic day! Spotz ate some hay and grain, and drank a lot of warm water with molasses. The vet didn't say anything about if she will kid again or not...we aren't going to breed her anymore though. the first baby was blue when she pulled him out. we tried to get him to breathe but he wouldn't. and thanks, he's a character.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> And I hope all goes well with spotz healing. Are you keeping the baby?


thanks for the well wishes! and yes, we are gonna keep him, but get him castrated so he doesn't breed spotz or our other does.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> awwww...so sorry for the little one that didn't make it  Glad one did, and such a cutie!  Sending good wishes for Spotz to make a full recovery....now, you probably need a long sleep after such a long ordeal!


yeah, he was a handsome boy! but the one that did survive has just the cutest personality! and thanks, we appreciate the warm thoughts for our doe! I wish i could sleep but cant at this time..lol


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear about the loss.  And happy that Spotz made it and her baby.


Thank you! means a lot! also, thanks for all the info you've given me! it really helped and our vet said that you and everyone else on here gives great info!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the stillborn baby but I'm very glad you have one healthy one and a recovering mom!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 18, 2012)

Just reading it stressed me out.  Wishing spotz a good recovery.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope Spotz recovers.  Congrats on the one baby.  Sorry it was so rough for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your baby. I hope everyone does ok for you.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry about the loss of the one kid - but what a DOUBLE BLESSING to have Spotz and the other baby still with you this evening!  Spotz is a trooper and I'm glad to hear he is a keeper!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope Spotz feels better soon.  I hope you get some rest soon, also.  I can't imagine how stressful that is.  I'm glad yall were able to save her.  The baby is a real cutie!


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry about the baby, but that other baby is so cute. Hope Spotz gets better.

THAT IS A CUTE BABY!!!!! And a very pretty Mommy


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! The baby is doing good, we just gave him more colostrum, and he started to poop  lol    ..Spotz is doing okay..she was munching on her hay and grain..so I think thats a good sign.. :/ ..I really hope she pulls through. She is literally the best goat we've ever had, we love her!! We are hoping she'll start getting up more and more. I think it's finally time to get a little sleep, I'm exhausted. Thanks for all the warm wishes sent to Spotz, we all appreciate it!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 19, 2012)

Spotz is doing better! She is up and walking around, eating and drinking. She's gone pee and poop. We have to give her more injections tomorrow morning, for infection, and pain/inflammation. Her baby is doing good as well, he's going potty like normal, and he eats VERY WELL!!  we take Spotz back to the vet in about 2 weeks to get the stitches removed.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad Spotz is doing well.  I bet yall have bonded even more.  When Licorice had gotten sick as a young doe she knew we were the ones with the stuff to make her feel better (although she still hated getting the shots!).  Since then she trusts me just about always and lets me do whatever I need.  It sure does make them even more special after they pull through something scary like that!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

Thinking positive thoughts for Spotz.   Get some rest!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 20, 2012)

Hoping they keep doing well for you.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a little update on Spotz since Ive gotten a couple pm's about her. She is doing AMAZING!!  We have been letting her and Happy out of the kidding pen into our backyard, so she can be with the other goats, without being with the other goats...LOL. She has been trotting around playing with her baby. We are going out to get her a little goat blanket tonight, since she has no fur on her left side. She is an excellent mom to Happy, very protective of her baby. He never did learn how to nurse off of her, so we bottle feed him what we milk from her. She wants him to nurse so badly, she nudges him to go back and latch on but he never does ...poor Spotz! But none-the-less she is the best goat mom! She is healing really well on her incision, we go back in about a week to get the stitches removed. Yeah, she is just doing better than we could have hoped for, and the vet could have imagined! She is our little trooper, we love her so much. People at the nursing home are missing her, we are going to let her recover a little more before we take her back. 

As for Happy Feet (Spotz's baby)...He is a spunky little dude! We love him so much! He jumps into my arms whenever I go out to play with him and Spotz. He loves to suck on fingers...hasn't figured out yet that milk doesn't come from fingers, but he tries! One of our dogs loves him a little too much LOL. He will always have to check on Happy whenever we let them outside.. He has kind of adopted Happy as his baby, when Spotz needs a break from Happy. 

Over all, they are both doing great! Thanks to everyone for the kind words and well wishes for our baby girl, and her baby! She has a ways to go with the recovery but each and every day she is getting more and more like the old Spotz that everyone loves  . Only a little bit longer before she is back to playing with her best friend Picabo!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay for happy feet and Spotz!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 23, 2012)

Wonderful news to hear!  I'm so very happy for you and your goat family to see all is well


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)




----------

